
Frustrated pilots got Navy to stop dismissing UFO sightings - goldenkey
https://www.philly.com/news/nation-world/unidentified-flying-objects-ufos-navy-document-encounters-20190424.html
======
microwavecamera
_“Since 2014, these intrusions have been happening on a regular basis,” Joseph
Gradisher, spokesman for the deputy chief of naval operations for information
warfare, told the Washington Post on Wednesday. Recently, unidentified
aircraft entered military-designated airspace as often as multiple times per
month. "_

Dafuq? That seems like something we should be looking into. o_O

